# Is My V A Deviation



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Our V pup, Pumpkin, is 6m, and I am wondering if we have an oddball, personality "fault" we need to keep in check, or a really birdy/what I would describe as a hunting personality? P is playful with us, socialized, friendly with others, and more relaxed now around other dogs (she was attacked while sleeping by a corgi @ 4m); however, there is an aloof streak in P. She always wants to be around people, likes to touch us with her body, but she is not cuddly. She is not a playful pup with other puppies her age. I would describe her as intense. Today, we went to our 3rd V playdate. There were 9 Vs there & 1 lab. Most pups 7m & under. P ran with the older Vs the entire time. She interacted, sniffing & occasional chase with the other pups, but she never played with them like you'd expect. When in a field or situation like puppy class, she allows folks to pet her, but there isn't reciprocation in interaction (this includes me). She is always looking around, seemingly tight, and just never a goofy pup/dog. Her affection comes in some kisses, greetings w/ a literal smile, and touching of bodies, but once that is over, it's done and she is "ready." I don't know if any of this makes sense? P seems to be very birdy, and like today, demonstrates a pull to woods, running, pointing, smelling, and just on the move constantly. I can tell others are surprised that P is a little standoffish. My husband thinks it's because she is hunting stock, and many moments I agree, but other times I wonder if we have a dog who needs constant socialization to keep uncharacteristic traits at bay? Either way, we love P dearly, so it really doesn't matter; however, I do worry sometimes. Thanks for any feedback & reading this post!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa was sort of like this until we spayed her at 8.5 months. I was really disappointed because I wanted a cuddly pup but she was too busy or too independent. However, she loved playing with other dogs. Pups or older ones. 

She did a 180 when she was spayed though. She loves to cuddle now and is affectionate, goofy and just all around a happy-go-lucky dog.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

For a minute there I thought you were talking about Ziva. The only time she wants to cuddle is right before she goes to sleep. She is to the point now, that the only time she stops moving is if she is tired and wants in her kennel, or if she is cold and lays near a register. I can't tell you how many times my husband has said "why won't she just lay down like a normal dog".


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good bird dog to me! Copper does act like this, only when he is outside. Inside he will come over and rub against us, or bring a toy and push it on us about every 10 -15 minutes. It's so hard to keep the dog hair off the clothes!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! Even inside, Pumpkin has a limit on the affection she takes in; however, she does like to be near us, checks our location status, &/or does a body touch check. Most times, unless it's rough play, that is enough for her. Sometimes, it is just hard for me not to compare to all the "lovey-dovey" V pups we see when P's "independence" is being pointed out. Those pups don't find the birds like P though ;D


----------

